# Rikon 70-1218VS - Short Review



## TonyL

I bought this while helping another member find a lathe on sale. The "bad" news is, this is lathe number 6; the good news is I don't want any more lathes.

I turned my first pen with it tonight. I would place this smack in the middle of the Jet 1015VS and 1221VS. I like the 3/4 HP and the VS. I knew it didn't have reverse which I use for sanding.

It has a several useful belt ranges. I can basically keep in on the middle pulley at 900 to 2600 and do all but drill with it at that speed. I like to sand at 700 rpms, but 900 worked fine. For 18% off of regular price and assuming it lasts  a few years, I am happy.  I prefer it over the 1015 because of the additional HP (although the 1015 turns all that I turn just fine).

It does have a much larger tool post hole which renders all of my tool posts unusable. I will have to call Rick Herrell to make me one.  I used the stock post and it was ok.

Too early to tell if it will have any issues.


----------



## greenacres2

Tony--Rikon sells a 1" to 5/8" bushing that I found helpful for my 70-220.  Might work for you if your posts are correct height.  Or Rick may have a similar solution.
Earl


----------



## TonyL

> Tony--Rikon sells a 1" to 5/8" bushing that I found helpful for my 70-220.
> Might work for you if your posts are correct height.  Or Rick may have a similar
> solution.
> Earl


 
Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## Woodchipper

Bought a Rikon 70-050VS which has been replaced. Not big but I don't turn large things. Has a 5 year warranty. Like it. However, it doesn't have an anti-catch switch.


----------



## Gregf

You mean you haven't heard the siren song of the Laguna 1216 ?


----------

